
Meet the merbists: Hampton Catlin - qhoxie
http://merbist.com/2009/01/06/meet-the-merbists-hampton-catlin/
======
qhoxie
_Also, its easy to run Haml, and the more people that use Haml, the harder my
nipples get._

I love Hampton's commentary.

